# lepered



## Cow Loon (Jun 9, 2005)

is an unfortunate choice of names for an operating system.


----------



## texanpenguin (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh. Well I'm glad they're not calling it lepered (which, incidentally isn't a word per se) then.


----------



## tumbleguts (Jun 9, 2005)

True. But it was an obvious choice.

Because what else is there. Weve already had Puma (OS X 10.1), Jaguar (OS X 10.2), Panther (OS X 10.3), and Tiger (OS X 10.4)...

And now after Leopard (OS X 10.5) we are left with;
> Cheetah
> Ocelot
> Serval
> Lynx (my personal bet for OS X 10.6 - if there is one.)
> Cougar

Unless Apple gets tricky and uses names taken from the medium-big cats, which could give us;
> Margay
> Marbled Cat
> Guigna Cat
> African Golden Cat 
> Fishing Cat
> Caracal
> Andean Mountain Cat 
(Which lets face it - just ain't going to happen!)

Anyway, what kind of Leopard is it?
> Asian Leopard Cat
> Clouded Leopard
> Snow Leopard
> (or just) Leopard

mmmmm.


----------



## HomunQlus (Jun 9, 2005)

tumbleguts said:
			
		

> True. But it was an obvious choice.
> 
> And now after Leopard (OS X 10.5) we are left with;
> > Cheetah



We already had Cheetah.


I think they chose wild cat names because many of those animals are very elegant. Like the tiger. Or panther. I like the choice of names. It's much better and simpler than "Longhorn" (-> Windows after XP). Trivia: Longhorn is the name of a ski mountain that's close to the Microsoft development headquarters.
Or "Whistler" (-> Windows XP's code name).


----------



## Mikuro (Jun 9, 2005)

btw, Cheetah was already used, for 10.0. Although until Jaguar, these names were really just used internally by Apple, and by us nerds in the know. 

Personally, I think Cougar would make a perfectly good name. Lynx sounds good, but is already taken by the bare-bones, text-only web browser  which is not something you'd want to be associated with a cutting-edge OS.


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 9, 2005)

Cow Loon said:
			
		

> is an unfortunate choice of names for an operating system.


Not withstanding your poor attempt at spelling it, could you elaborate as to why it's "an unfortunate choice"?

It's logical, consistent with the naming convention and indicative of the Mac changing to Intel, or the 'leopard changing it's spots' as the saying goes.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 9, 2005)

a leper is someone with leprosy (leprosy being a disease with roots in the biblical ages, which causes muscle and skin tissue to degrade and fall off, sometimes causing entire limbs to fall off. it's horrific).  therefore, to be lepered, or one of the lepered is to contract leprosy.

Steve Jobs: I hope everyone get's lepered, at least by the end of the year!


----------



## HomunQlus (Jun 9, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> Steve Jobs: I hope everyone get's lepered, at least by the end of the year!


----------



## fryke (Jun 9, 2005)

If you don't like "leopard" as a name, do as I do and call it 10.5 instead.


----------



## tumbleguts (Jun 9, 2005)

umm - sorry... yeah, Cheetah was the first (Mac OS X 10.0).

Well that leaves us 4 'big cat' names left;
> Ocelot
> Serval
> Lynx
> Cougar

Cougar's a great name - but in Australia it's a type of Bourbon!
<http://www.fosters.com.au/spirits/brands/spirits/cougar_bourbon.asp>

Judging by the lack of names do you think OS X 10.5 Leopard might be the last (or second last) in the OS X series??? After Leopard it might be time for Mac OS 11!
Just thinking...


----------



## Cat (Jun 9, 2005)

What about "Lion"?


----------



## HomunQlus (Jun 9, 2005)

Cat said:
			
		

> What about "Lion"?



Maybe this comes as the last one... Like OS X 10.9 or so.

But I like Cougar very much.


----------



## fryke (Jun 9, 2005)

What about "10.5"? ... I just want to state that I find the cat names really not important.


----------



## Mikuro (Jun 9, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> What about "10.5"? ... I just want to state that I find the cat names really not important.


I think it's important for Apple to have a catchy, more marketing-friendly name than just a number. Version numbers are boring, and just don't go over real well with consumers. Futhermore, Apple's trend of inching along with .1 updates, which used to be sensibly reserved for _minor_ (free!) updates makes the difference between the versions seem much smaller than it really is. It's really a marketing nightmare. Just hearing "10.2", "10.3", "10.4", most people would assume they're really the same thing, not MAJOR revisions like they are.

Windows' names have always been dumb, but they're still better than version numbers. And definitely better than barely-changing version numbers like OS X's.

We've got 10.5 Leopard, then quite possibly 10.6 Cougar and 10.7 Lion. After that, I really think they'll need to change themes. I liked Apple's old musical theme in the OS 8 days, although they were always just codenames. I think they could get away with using musical terms again. I also think musical terms could be very marketable. Although...it might seem too iPod-related, which could be bad.


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 9, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> What about "10.5"? ... I just want to state that I find the cat names really not important.


You have already.  

It's a bit childish I think. "No, I don't like it!! NO, I won't call it Leopard! NOO!!! I want to spout off a string of trekkie numbers instead!!! boo-hoo!!"   

It's just a name, they use cat names, Leopard is a cat. It's a valid name, Christ! I can't believe I'm wasting energy even replying on this one! Deal with it and move on! We have a more pressing issue, like moving to Intel and the potential decline of the platform, rather than pussy cats  



So, Cow Loon! Are you going to tell us what the problem is with the name? Why it's an unfortunate choice?


----------



## Lycander (Jun 9, 2005)

Isn't Cougar a bit redundant? It's kinda the same cat as "mountain lion" and Puma.


----------



## fryke (Jun 9, 2005)

What Cow Loon meant -obviously- was that it sounded like something to do with leprosy.


----------



## Cat (Jun 9, 2005)

Detail: When browsing the iTMS podcast thing in the keynote, Jobs left the image on a Def Leppard cover for some time ... just something I noticed ...


----------



## Chazam (Jun 9, 2005)

What about Manx or OSX pussy?
Meow!


----------



## mi5moav (Jun 9, 2005)

You also have scimitar, sabertooth, bobcat., and the tasmanian tiger(open wide). I wonder if they actually wanted to use leopard instead of tiger for 10.4 but weren't qute ready for the switch. What if Leopard is the last beacuse the spots have changed. So, once they switch to  another animal the mouses tail will be caught and we will have a two button mouse in 2008.(can't wait)


----------



## texanpenguin (Jun 10, 2005)

They are *never* going to call a release the "Tasmanian Tiger". Not only is the Tasmanian Tiger a *very* similar name to "Tiger", but Tasmania doesn't exactly improve the image (it'd sell like crap in Australia, let me tell you ). Not to mention that the Tasmanian Tiger was a marsupial and not even close to related to the cat family (it had stripes. That's where the name came from. It could just as easily have been called the Tassie Zebra).


Personally I think using recognisable animal names is very clever. Not only are they good marketing devices (distinctive fur, like the Jaguar and Tiger can be exploited), they're easy to remember and distinguish between, and they're all of the same family (like OS X is a family of many revisions). OS X is the big cat family, each revision is an element of that family.

It's good. I figure after the big cats, we'll get predatory birds (Falcon, Eagle, Hawk, etc). I just wonder how long it would take before we got clever mockups of longhorn cattle with bird's feathers in its mouth? (I know, I know, Longhorn is a mountain, like Whistler was)


----------



## Mikuro (Jun 10, 2005)

Or they could go with apes:

Mac OS X Chimpanzee
Mac OS X Orangutan
Mac OS X Gibbon
Mac OS X Gorilla
Mac OS X Bigfoot
Mac OS X Steve Ballmer


----------



## fryke (Jun 10, 2005)

Hehe... 

Well, it's clear where Apple's coming from with the cat names, though. Carbon, Darwin... Evolution was clearly a theme in the early days of Mac OS X. I guess the shift to intel would make for a good case for changing the code names, too. But Leopard has already been set now...

I clearly liked the musical names better (Harmony 7.6, Copland -, Tempo 8.0, what was 8.5, Sonata 9.0, Gershwin -)... The "-" ones were codenames that were never finished. Copland was to be System 8, Gershwin System 9.

I think _if_ Apple would want to keep with animals but go away from the big cats, it should be something elegant. More elegant than apes or dogs. Maybe birds would suit them. Or sharks. Or cars.  (Well, THAT would put some oil in the fire of these discussions...)


----------



## HomunQlus (Jun 10, 2005)

Or they could go with big names from Star Wars!

_Mac OS XI "Chewbacca" 11.0
Mac OS XI "Han Solo" 11.1
Mac OS XI "Luke Skywalker" 11.2
Mac OS XI "Leia" 11.3
Mac OS XI "Anakin" 11.4
Mac OS XI "Obi Wan" 11.5
Mac OS XI "R2D2/C3PO" 11.6
Mac OS XI "Palpatine" 11.7
Mac OS XI "Amidala" 11.8
Mac OS XI "Master Yoda" 11.9_

And then on to Mac OS XII...


----------



## Pengu (Jun 10, 2005)

um. as for Tassie Tiger.. probably best not to name it after an extinct animal..


----------



## tumbleguts (Jun 10, 2005)

Lycander said:
			
		

> Isn't Cougar a bit redundant? It's kinda the same cat as "mountain lion" and Puma.



True - but keep in mind that Puma, Panther and Cougar are the same animal only different names. Since we've already had both Puma and Panther.... you get the picture.


----------



## Stridder44 (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah I'm not digging the whole Apple calling the new OS's by the cat name thing either. Just about all the good ones are gone, so I'm gonna go with Fryke and call it 10.5


----------



## ex2bot (Jun 16, 2005)

Let's think about this very carefully and dissect it (the names, not the cats). Jaguar, panther, tiger, leopard, . . . How about Angry Kitty or Hello Kitty? Seriously. Or domestic shorthair. Or Morris. I think there are more than enough exciting names to get us all the way to XI. 

That's the real kicker: What is Apple going to do after 10.9? They can't go calling it OS 11. OS X version 11 might work, though it's clunky.

Let's just get rid of the numbers altogether and . . . do dog names !!!

Wolf, husky, dane, chihuahua

By the way, what's a bobcat? Is there an equivalent to that one. Because that sounds  kind of cool. Except the company that makes Bobcats will probably sue.

Doug


----------



## fryke (Jun 16, 2005)

They can call it 10.10 and 10.11, basically, but that'd only add to the strangeness of Apple's numbering scheme with Mac OS "Eks"/"10". But I guess they'll come up with something entirely new by then, anyway. I mean: 10.5 (end of 2006), 10.6 (mid 2008), 10.7 (end 2009), 10.8 (mid 2011), 10.9 (end 2012). The problem is only a problem in 2013 and up. I'm sure that by then technology has advanced a bit and Steve Jobs might want to tell us that Mac OS X is a thing of the past and that Mac OS Extreme is the next big thing.


----------



## chornbe (Jun 16, 2005)

"Back to you, Bob..."
"Thanks, Rashanda. In other news, the *entire* Apple computing community was halted today while pundits reviewed the operating system's naming convention ad nauseum." 

 

None of it matters. Running apples on Intel will cause the known free world to end, cancer to run rampant in lab donkeys and all computers everywhere to start running DOS 4.01, even the one remaining PDP7 that still runs. Oh, and the hole in the ozone layer will open up and vent Nevada to the great beyond. Don King will be there, in Vegas, and as Nevada flies away his hair will poof out further and destroy the moon, thus causing global tides to run amok and destroy the planet, ending all life (except cockroaches) and the entire human legacy will be known... galactically... and the "Jobs Intel Thing in Sector 17a1".

*insert rolling eyes icon here*


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 16, 2005)

lol

why does everything new have to be ***EXTREME***? (to apple, not to fryke)

MacOS CS (adobe couldn't manage when they got to eleven)


----------



## HomunQlus (Jun 16, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> They can call it 10.10 and 10.11, basically, but that'd only add to the strangeness of Apple's numbering scheme with Mac OS "Eks"/"10". But I guess they'll come up with something entirely new by then, anyway. I mean: 10.5 (end of 2006), 10.6 (mid 2008), 10.7 (end 2009), 10.8 (mid 2011), 10.9 (end 2012). The problem is only a problem in 2013 and up. I'm sure that by then technology has advanced a bit and Steve Jobs might want to tell us that Mac OS X is a thing of the past and that Mac OS Extreme is the next big thing.



Well... Mac OS XI looks strange and less likely...

How about

_Mac OS Babylon
Mac System 11
Mac OS Future
Mac OS DD (DD = Digital Decade)_

Or they do it like they did with the game Final Fantasy:

_Mac OS X-2_


----------



## Cat (Jun 16, 2005)

It's crystal clear: after OS X comes *Mac OS Y*.


----------



## HomunQlus (Jun 16, 2005)

Cat said:
			
		

> It's crystal clear: after OS X comes *Mac OS Y*.



Good one!!!


----------



## fryke (Jun 16, 2005)

Either way: There's enough time for Apple to find both code names and names for what comes after 10. I just hope what they come up with won't suck.


----------

